# Firefox XPCOM error



## mortecai4 (Dec 3, 2015)

I was updating an old version of FreeBSD, but my computer got too hot and shutdown by itself.  Now when I try to open `firefox` from the console I get this error:

```
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/local/lib/firefox/libxul.so:
Shared object "libpng16.so.16" not found, required by "libxul.so"
Couldn't load XPCOM.
```
I can't connect to the local area network, pinging Google gives me a 'hostname lookup failure' error.
Any ideas?


----------



## tingo (Dec 5, 2015)

Fix your network issue first. Can you ping IP addresses?


----------



## mortecai4 (Dec 29, 2015)

No I get the 'hostname lookup failure'


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2015)

Your DNS resolving isn't working properly. Check /etc/resolv.conf, see resolv.conf(5).

NB, pinging an IP address doesn't require resolving and should work. If that doesn't work either your network isn't set up correctly.


----------



## tingo (Dec 30, 2015)

In case previous answers in this thread isn't clear enough: ping'ing an IP address looks like this:

```
tingo@kg-core1$ ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=55 time=13.318 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=14.269 ms
^C
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
2 packets transmitted, 2 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 13.318/13.793/14.269/0.476 ms
```
If you wonder what this address is, host(1) will tell you (if you have a DNS working resolver):

```
tingo@kg-core1$ host 8.8.8.8
8.8.8.8.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer google-public-dns-a.google.com.
```


----------

